# Impeller Key Way Extraction



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Well that time again, 200 hr inspection/maintenance interval due. 
Spent several hundred bucks at Sunrise Marine on parts and lube and off to a few hours of knuckle dragging. In my previous life I was an aircraft maintainer. :blink:
Got my lower units off, removed the impeller to find my keys are frozen to the shaft. Freakin little bas turds just wouldn't come out. I tried PB Blaster, chisel and hammer, and vise grips with no success. 
Finally my wife comes over, honey, why don't you google it! DAM, why didn't i think of that, WTH! So i did and for sure, several videos and comments from fellow boaters on how to remove those pesty little suckers! :thumbup:
So out came the dremel with cutoff wheel. I reduced the key to a very small foot print, took a punch and hammer and knock the rest out, BAM done! Took some emery cloth and grease to install the new key and away I went. 
Oil and Filters
Water Separators
Lower Unit Oil
Prop Shaft Inspected and Lubed
Fuel Filters
Thermostats
Spark Plugs
T-9 under the hood

2 225 Yamaha 2007 4 Strokes (800 hrs) and she runs like new again! :yes:

Hope this helps someone, hate to see people suffer. :001_huh:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great Ben. Ive used heat and the punch and hammer. Time to take the wife out for dinner.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the way you have the table set up for holding the lower units. And instead of taking the wife out to dinner, I gather from your reports that she would rather you take her fishing.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've always used a small chisel and a dead-blow hammer. ONE really good WHACK, and I mean ONE good WHACK and they usually come out with no problem.

If you tap-tap-tap on it, it will move - ever so slightly - heat up and lock into place.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Bodupp said:


> I like the way you have the table set up for holding the lower units. And instead of taking the wife out to dinner, I gather from your reports that she would rather you take her fishing.


You're absolutely correct, she's kicking my butt over a rig run for TUNA! lmao


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

60hertz said:


> I've always used a small chisel and a dead-blow hammer. ONE really good WHACK, and I mean ONE good WHACK and they usually come out with no problem.
> 
> If you tap-tap-tap on it, it will move - ever so slightly - heat up and lock into place.


Thanks for the advice, i was trying the chisel but it was cutting away at the key.


----------

